

Chop-Shop Workers and Bootstrappers: Chile Really Wants You - nico
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/21/chop-shop-workers-and-bootstrappers-chile-really-wants-you/

======
MSWizard
America won’t always be the place to which the world’s best and brightest
flock—they will go where they feel the most welcome

